# Fatbikes to eBikes - DIY Builds



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

I've done a lot of custom work on my Mongoose Dolomite. Anyone interested in doing this project let me know. Ain't even gonna lie....this build was a blast.



































































































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

That bb spindle looks pretty exposed. Especially because of your lack of gearing you will be mostly posting up on the pedals which puts a lot of strain on it.


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

That's cold rolled steel. No way is my legs going to bust that open.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

"That looks kinda sketchy" said Wilber to Orville right before the crash.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

No but it might bend it with the combined weight of your legs and the rest of your body going over rough ground. I use a 1000w front hub motor in a carbon fiber fork which is supposedly a no no also and it is working just fine so maybe you will have the same luck.


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

Lol. That design goes back that far "tiretracks". Thanks for the reminder.
Nope. No problems at all. I guess downhill mountain biking would be out of the question. But I wouldn't take a knife to a gun fight either.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

I'd be more concerned with the additional leverage tearing the bottom bracket shell right out of that boutique frame.


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

Not a concern. Mongoose has proved to me it's sturdy design since the 70's. Confidence still in check. Thanks though.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

Those are street tires "bigwheel". Not mountain bike type stuff. I don't have mountains where I live. Although we do have rather large hills...and that hill off the edge of my driveway is an excellent trainer because the creek at the end of it is 6 feet deep.....ouch! I did watch from too far away....my 7 year old daughter at the time... slide her electric 4 wheeler down that hill several years ago....and she laughed when she came to rest 12 inches away from going in the creek. Needless to say I didn't think it was funny....but that was the first time I seen my daredevil personality come out in her. And that made me proud. Now I built this ebike so I can keep up with her.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

The final result.

BTW. I'm on 200 miles. Still pedaling....with exposed crank. 

Actually, we knew this because I been following two other people that did this build. One from 2014 and the other from March 2015. Neither had any problems other than reporting the stock tires wore down rather quickly.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeti Tom (Sep 19, 2011)

middrive


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

Yeti Tom said:


> middrive


Nice setup. I've not taken any picks with my heavy duty pack rack for hunting and fishing. I like the one you have. The lights I put on mine are excellent for night fishing.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Nice conversion. The Dolomite is an excellent platform for conversion. I selected one for a project since the steel frame would be more amenable to welding than aluminum, which IMO needs post heat treatment. The surprising aspect to me was how much better it rode than some expensive fat bikes that I sampled.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Big trunk bag?


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

leeboh said:


> Big trunk bag?


Not big enough in my opinion. I like to carry lots of tools and gear.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Do you keep the batter in the Bag, or is the Bag sitting on the battery? Hard to tell, certainly makes it more stealthy. I like it. Nice work.


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

Klurejr said:


> Do you keep the batter in the Bag, or is the Bag sitting on the battery? Hard to tell, certainly makes it more stealthy. I like it. Nice work.


I'm still playing with that. I do have an Ibera bag that mounts in the center. But for now. I have the battery in the pak....actually...here is the layers inside the bag.....

1) thin waterproof foam gasket (cut from 8.5 x 11 sheet)

2) 48v 30ah Battery

3) 2 120mm computer fans facing downward

4) acrylic sheet for mounting electronics

5) Controller, Electronics box for switches, inline multimeter, power connection block, and 12v lantern battery

The 12v battery is for night/fishing lights and the fans.

My other rack is an Ibera also. It's for the woods/rougher terrain. I had to make a custom mount for the front of that rack and it's removable. Just a tiny piece that mounts where back brakes normally go on a bike without disc brakes.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Definitely nice bikes. I used to race Mongoose bmx bikes 30 years ago. Loved them.


----------



## Yeti Tom (Sep 19, 2011)

Voaraghamanthar said:


> I like the one you have.


Rack is an Axiom fatliner


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's my build. I've since added 203/180 mm Avid BB7 brakes since the stock ones sucked and a Suntour suspension seat post.

SIKK Cruiser Build

Bike: SIKK SS Aluminum Fat Cruiser
Luna Cycles Bafang BBSHD Kit - est 1500 watts
Electric Bike Wolrd 52v custom spec battery - 52v 17ah
Luna Cycles Eclipse 42T chain ring - custom painted
Protocase built custom battery case and mount
SKS Fat Board Fenders 
Race Face Atlus Stem and Handlebars 
Izumi 1/8 Track Chain 
Bontrager Montrose Saddle 
Ergon GS1 grips for 3 spd gear hub
Avid BB7 brakes 203mm rotors

Top speed so far is 32 mph on semi flat ground in third gear.


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

I push 48v at 30ah....I'm around 38 mph uphill but that doesn't impress me. The ability it has to climb steep hills is what I find flat out awesome...and does so at over 20mph. I go up some steep ones at times to get to back woods fishing ponds and hunting spots.....and for camping. . 5 trips to the truck is easy peasey now.

Both of those are awesome. 

Keep posting guys.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

